# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Partia apo ligji?

## imprint

A mendoni se per shqiptaret eshte me mire te mos ndahen ne percela partiake, por te ndahen ne njerez qe zbatojne ligjet dhe ne njerez qe nuk zbatojne ligjet? Pse?

----------


## mitjuk

> Partia apo ligji?



LIGJI  ----------se me partite nuk ja vlen , ato mendojne se si te pasurohen per vehte.

----------


## Kërçovare1

"Ligjin e ka në dorë Maliqi..." LOL

----------


## dibrani2006

Ligji ne duam te na besoj bota vetem ligji, por jo ligj i koruptuar,ligj i drejtesise dhe i besimit ne popull,populli ben ligjin.

----------


## Dito

> A mendoni se per shqiptaret eshte me mire te mos ndahen ne percela partiake, por te ndahen ne njerez qe zbatojne ligjet dhe ne njerez qe nuk zbatojne ligjet? Pse?


Partia = Nje tufe qelbesirash, pa ide, pa moral, antihumane.

Ligji = Diktat i nevojshem.


*Dito.*

----------


## ino89

Per Mendimin Tim Ligji Se Partite As Nuk I Hudhin Syte Nga Populli

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Ligji,vetem ai di te vendos rregullin

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ndoshta & Maliq1*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Ku ligje ne Shqiperi..... 
Te na rroj kurupsioni*

----------


## Snow^White

Airon^Boy Hera e pare qe bashkohem me ty plotesisht per korrupsionin ne Shqiperi!

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Ka kohe qe ja kam harru emrin ligjit.*

----------


## Zemrushja

Mendoj se do jete LIGJI ai te cilen njerezit duhet te ndiekin dhe jo partite

por .. shqipria ska per ta pare kurre veten e saj ne zbatim te ligjit

Nezi e ke thene tamam lal.. Ka kohe qe shqiptaret nuk dine se ca jane me ligjet

----------


## ARNOLD_777

zemerushja paskemi qen ne te njejtin mendim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

Mua kjo po me duket sikur TRADHETIA (partia) dhe DASHURIA( ligji).

----------


## Dara

> A mendoni se per shqiptaret eshte me mire te mos ndahen ne percela partiake, por te ndahen ne njerez qe zbatojne ligjet dhe ne njerez qe nuk zbatojne ligjet? Pse?



Pra me fjale te tjera ti sygjeron nje ndarje me thike te shoqerise Shqipetare, mendim i cili eshte jo vetem utopik, por ne rastin konkret qofte edhe ne kushte laboratorike e pamundur  :sarkastik:  dhe mbi te gjitha...deshperues!

Ne politike:

*Ligji* nen-kupton rregulla dhe norma qe diktojne, kufizojne, japin liri marredhenie specifike midis njerezve dhe organizatave; siguron trajtim te barabarte te individeve dhe ndeshkon kedo qe shkel apo shkon kunder ketyre principeve.

*Parti Politike* nen-kupton nje grup njerezisht qe kane nje apo disa interesa te perbeshketa dhe kerkojne pozite dhe fuqi politike ne nje qeveri dhe zakonisht e arrijne qellimin e tyre nepermjet zgjedhjeve.

Shprehja e gabuar e perdorur ne parashtrimin e temes eshte: 



> ...te ndahen ne njerez...


. 

Per aq kohe sa mendime pa-shprese per nje shoqeri te bashkuar, Shqiperia ka per te mbetur burim kaos-i , pa-qendrueshmerie, nje shoqeri konfuze, pa rregull dhe disipline, nje vend i erret, i rrezikshem, pa te ardhme, anetaret e se ciles jane te vet-kenaqur, egoiste, te ceket ne kerkesat e tyre, pa fantazi, frikacake ndaj ndryshimeve, te ndare ne dhjetra besime fetare, ne qindra mendime politike, njerez qe nuk njofin veten e tyre, qe nuk shofin pertej hapit qe ecin, qe nuk jane te zote te ruajne dinjitetin e te qenurit Pellazg, Ilir, Arber, te qenurit Shqipetare. Shoqeria Shqipetare eshte e zonja per te bere shume me shume se cfare kane bere. Ne jemi shume te rinj per "Boten, Evropen dhe Ameriken". Nuk mund te ecim me hapat e tyre. Kur revolucionet ne shekullin e 17 dhe 18 po merrnin pjese ne Evrope ne ishim nen kthetrat e Turqve. Revolucini tek ne ndodhi ne 1990 dhe vazhdon te egsitoje. Nuk kerkohet shume nga Shqipetaret: jo te ndertojne gradacela, jo te ndertojne autostrada, kanale nen uje, eksperimente ne mjekesi, zbulime shkencore, ndertimin e nje anije kozmike, apo qofte edhe marrjen pjese ne Kampionatit Boteror te Futbollit, thjesht kerkohet bashkim, falje per njeri tjetrin, nje vizion te perbashket per te ardhmen, kerkohet te ndalohet fajesimi dhe urrejta per Grekerit, Turqit, Italianet e kombet e tjera. I vetmi fajtor ne kete mes eshte: Shqipetari. Ai, i cili njef kuptimin e bashkimit vetem ne "krimin e organizuar, shitjen e droges, trafikimin e femres, sherrin ne rruget e lagjeve, ne shpenzimin e kohes kot neper kafene, ne emigrimin ne vende te huaja.Eshte koha per ndryshim, dhe ditet, javet muajt e vitet ikin, dhe Shqiperia mbetet ne vend numero. 
Keshtu qe, nje ndarje tjeter si e sygjeruar me siper apo dhe pergjigjet e shpejta tek-fek nga disa prej jush nuk jane premtuese per permiresimin e gjendjes. Te gjithe aty jeni te pa-kenaqur, te gjithe Shqipetaret jashte vendit jane te tille. Njerezit ne shoqerine Shqipetare jane me teper besnik Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit, se sa Kushtetutes se Shqiperise. Mos valle eshte gjalle Leka dhe me shpaten ne dore po i kercenon?
Per mendimin tim, asnjera nga alternativat e siper-permendura eshte optimiste! Qe ligji te zbatohet duhet te jete i barabarte per te gjithe. Dreq, ka me teper parti politike ne parlament se sa anetare ne to!!!

----------

